# new reel



## jjfish (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm building a 12ft rod so I can reach out a little further. I have a 525 penn mag on a 10 footer that I am happy with , I know there is a penn squall now .. but what else is out there ? Being from the midwest I'm not up on all the reel options. Any input /ideas would be appreciated. thx jjm


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Penn Fathom II 15 SD (star drag) and Penn Fathom II SDCS (star drag casting special) are the new magged reels. I'm going to be buying one myself but still not sure which. The CS has an awkwardly placed knob for the mag control otherwise it'd be the clear winner for me. Apparently you can take that off and put in a dial like the SD has. 

There are a couple different versions of the Fathoms I believe so make sure you get the mag version. I'll also have a 525 up for sale soon if you're interested in adding another one of those.


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

keep the 525 for now. the fathom doesn't cast further. change out your bearings and add some mag break to the 525.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

NJbruce said:


> keep the 525 for now. the fathom doesn't cast further. change out your bearings and add some mag break to the 525.


your buying the fathom for the drag.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Benji said:


> your buying the fathom for the drag.


And capacity on the CS.


----------



## jjfish (Dec 23, 2009)

the 525 is staying on my 10 footer . I'm looking for a new 2nd reel . Targeting pompano & occasional bull red --drag not an issue. Any distance casters out there , a little cheaper than the fathom? Isn't there a garcia option? thx jjm


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Akios 656 shuttle $290.. or the 656 ctm s-line $180. Cast absolutely fantastic. Drag is not the strongest but gets the job done and all of mine have smooth.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Omoto Chief Xtreme 530 CXS, $200, Model used by Will Nash to set the US 100 gram (4.5 ounces) casting record of 873 feet.
Omoto Chief Xtreme 630 CXS, $200, Model used by Will Nash to set the US 175 gram (6 ounces ) casting record of 833 feet.
Omoto Chief 6000 CTM $137, Should be available in both left and right hand versions.

Reels available from USA distributor.


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

Fathom 12 is the way to go - spool with 16lb Berkley Prospec


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

animalbarrie said:


> Fathom 12 is the way to go - spool with 16lb Berkley Prospec


I have a Squal 12 that I thought was pretty slow (I have a 656 Shuttle and a 666 MM3 that are FAST).

We went to Florida a couple of weeks ago and I thought I would try the Squal on the 11ft CCP 2-5. 

Maybe just setting at home not fishing got the little boy to up its game but it would really go. (prolly oil leaked out of the bearings and dried it up)

I usually use a 656 Lite on that rod (slow return for a long casting reel) 

Watch the gear ratio. It takes time and lots and lots of casts to really get the long game. (I am not that long of caster but I can reach the bar)

Well with a 13ft Tommy Farmer and and the devil's reel. 

I can throw the hell out of the 2-5 with a tricked up 6500 Abu with bearings on the level wind. 

Abus and Akios are a little more sophisticated then the Penns. You know (no auto rewind) gotta use the lever every time. 

Good luck, I used to be 1,100 miles from the nearest salt water but never again. 

Get something with good bearings and a fast rewind (long cast is a lot of winding) I use mags and just brakes and everybody is going to blow up or you're not throwing for the bar. 

DAN the tractor Man


DAN


----------



## jjfish (Dec 23, 2009)

What about that 525 mag 3 from Anglers Corner in the UK? Has anyone ever dealt with them? thx jjm


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

jjfish said:


> What about that 525 mag 3 from Anglers Corner in the UK? Has anyone ever dealt with them? thx jjm


From what I've read they are just renamed Squalls. Squall in NA, 525 Mag 2/3 in EU.


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

jjfish said:


> What about that 525 mag 3 from Anglers Corner in the UK? Has anyone ever dealt with them? thx jjm


They are just a Squall with a stainless main gear. Just get yourself a Fathom 12/15 or a Saltist BG20/30h. They will get the job done.


----------



## terryna (Mar 17, 2018)

SmoothLures said:


> Penn Fathom II 15 SD (star drag) and Penn Fathom II SDCS (star drag casting special) are the new magged reels. I'm going to be buying one myself but still not sure which. The CS has an awkwardly placed knob for the mag control otherwise it'd be the clear winner for me. Apparently you can take that off and put in a dial like the SD has.
> 
> There are a couple different versions of the Fathoms I believe so make sure you get the mag version. I'll also have a 525 up for sale soon if you're interested in adding another one of those.


+1


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Don B said:


> Omoto Chief Xtreme 530 CXS, $200, Model used by Will Nash to set the US 100 gram (4.5 ounces) casting record of 873 feet.
> Omoto Chief Xtreme 630 CXS, $200, Model used by Will Nash to set the US 175 gram (6 ounces ) casting record of 833 feet.
> Omoto Chief 6000 CTM $137, Should be available in both left and right hand versions.
> 
> Reels available from USA distributor.


I own a Zzplex that set the US Casting record back in 1984 or so, for some reason I think it was around 700 Feet. A 12' Tournament Zzplex was cut down to 10'6" into a Drum rod for me by the Man that set the then US record. Ron Arra won it the next year or the year before, I cannot recollect because of the time that passed. Most of the Drum rods back in those days were 10 to 11 feet long.

I checked out the Omoto reel it reminds me of a clone of an Akios which is a clone of an Abu. The reel used to set the 1984 record was a Abu Ultra Mag which had a really neat disconnecting level wind if you did not remove it. The tournament rigged Ultra Mags had the level winds removed.

Did the Omoto do anything about the ABU/Akios drag design?

I have three Fathom 15's and they are perhaps the best Drum reels I have ever owned. I still have lots of Abu's and my Abu 7000C from 1984 still casts wonderful, it does not have the nice drag of todays reels so it is hanging in retirement on a SurfStick in the Red Heads garage on Hatteras at the moment. It caught a lot of Drum so it deserves a rest. It is worn and wobbly like me.

I gave up on Daiwa and Akios and Abu after the Fathom came along, it is low profile so you can really get a good thumb grip on it and it bombs it out there and has a decent drag. I know the clickers wear out early.

But I am always open to new gear, new techniques and things that make me a better fisherman.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

" I checked out the Omoto reel it reminds me of a clone of an Akios which is a clone of an Abu. "

Well, Omoto made the ABU Ambassadeur reels for several years. They also built the Omoto Chief series of reels. Omoto builds reels from LP to size 80 off shore reels, spinning reels , and fly reels. They also manufacture braid and hooks. When one of the CNC facilities has some slack, they make LP gas fittings.

So, the bottom line is that Omoto made ABU reels and does make Akios reels.

" Did the Omoto do anything about the ABU/Akios drag design? "
Yes and No.
A few years ago I received 6000 size reels with enhanced drags. They increased the drag in order to catch snakehead in China. By decreasing the surface area of the drags the pressure per square (inch, centimeter, ...) increased. Although the drag pressure was increased, the drag should fade sooner. I rejected the drag sets. Smooth Drags offers drags for the ABU Ambassadeur reels. Ask Dawn for the Ambassadeur full stack of disks (both stainless steel and carbon fiber). Ensure you get the 2 piece top stainless steel disk that replaces the domed disk. This provides you with a flat disk and a smaller top disk. The top disk will act as a spacer.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Don B said:


> " I checked out the Omoto reel it reminds me of a clone of an Akios which is a clone of an Abu. "
> 
> Well, Omoto made the ABU Ambassadeur reels for several years. They also built the Omoto Chief series of reels. Omoto builds reels from LP to size 80 off shore reels, spinning reels , and fly reels. They also manufacture braid and hooks. When one of the CNC facilities has some slack, they make LP gas fittings.
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting me know Omoto is the reel manufacturer, I was not aware. I always though Abu had stayed in Sweden.

The 7000-10000 series of Abu's seemed to be fixed somewhat by aftermarket smoothie drags. I put them in my Abu's but they are gathering dust at this point. I do not fish as much as I used to, I used them fishing for Cobia and King Mackerel. Used them with slide rigs and float rigs live-baiting.

What I do not like about the Abu 6500 size is that it seemed I always was having to tighten the star drag after the drag would start to slip while trying to reel in with or without a fish on, using 7-8 ounce pyramid sinkers.

I did like the 666 Akios that Joker lent me but the spool bearing started to slip and whine while casting, Joker got a replacement from Joe Moore. It cast real nice but it still had that slipping drag issue.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

" Thanks for letting me know Omoto is the reel manufacturer, I was not aware. I always though Abu had stayed in Sweden. "

I have lost track of dates. Omoto made Ambassadeur style reels for ABU and ABU continued making/assembling (?) reels in Sweden.
When Pure Fishing bought out ABU the manufacture of the Ambassadeur reels was shifted to a company in China. It is my understanding that some reels are still made in Sweden. I do not know which ones.


----------



## PUHI (Feb 28, 2016)

Try a Newell 229 or 235, easy to work on good drag, good free spool and great capacity. You can find them pretty cheap sometimes. P series are preferred.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Go with a new Penn fathom ii reel in the size you like. I have fished with a Penn Squidder for 35 years on my 10' rod. I went with a new Penn fathom 15, love it. cast great, drag is great. I fought a 60# cownose ray for 15 min one day and it worked flawlesly . Drag was fantastic, easy to work while fighting ray. Price is right. You will love it. Only problem it's made in china. But I did get it before the virus.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Another vote for the Fathom... I have been thru the ABU's, Diawa's, and Penn 525's. 
The Fathom is the ticket.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Also, smooth as silk, plus a great warranty dept.


----------

